# Warning: Cops on Sage Road off of 9W



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

As I was turning into Sage Road from 9W I saw an Englewood Cliffs cop sitting about 50 feet in on Sage Rd. I'm thinking he's waiting for any cyclist to run the red light. This is about 1/2 mile from where I saw another cop pull over a cyclist in Englewood Cliffs. I'm a resident here, and am seeing more ticketing here.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like they need more revenue by enforcing the laws more.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

tednugent said:


> Sounds like they need more revenue by enforcing the laws more.


I doubt the town is doing this to get revenue. I think it's more to make sure the cyclists follow the traffic law as cycling has become more popular, and more cyclists are using the Englewood Cliffs' roads.


----------



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fines from summonses go to the state. Trenton then distributes the revenue based on a formula. This prevents municipalities from profiting by issuing a lot of tickets. Keep in mind parking tickets, etc. stay with the municipality that issued them


----------



## sdkwan (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, yesterday I was riding up 9W and was dumb founded that I was getting pulled over by a cop in Englewood Cliffs. The cop lights were on and all. He pulled me over because I was not riding single file. I understand the concept of riding single file but it was a wide 2 lanes road in each direction. I was shocked that he pulled me over and was going to give me a ticket but let me off on a warning. He said signs are posted everywhere. Afterwards, we were looking for those signs and only found one on the way back to Fort Lee. This is probably gonna be my last time riding 9W.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

sdkwan said:


> Well, yesterday I was riding up 9W and was dumb founded that I was getting pulled over by a cop in Englewood Cliffs. The cop lights were on and all. He pulled me over because I was not riding single file. I understand the concept of riding single file but it was a wide 2 lanes road in each direction. I was shocked that he pulled me over and was going to give me a ticket but let me off on a warning. He said signs are posted everywhere. Afterwards, we were looking for those signs and only found one on the way back to Fort Lee. This is probably gonna be my last time riding 9W.


That sucks! Don't let the cops dissuade from riding on 9W.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

What are the alternatives to riding 9W going north to Piermont? I do an annual ride up that way but would like to do it more often. Not familiar with the area.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Christine said:


> What are the alternatives to riding 9W going north to Piermont? I do an annual ride up that way but would like to do it more often. Not familiar with the area.


9W is your best bet. There are other local roads, but with traffic lights with very little room for road bikes, I wouldn't recommend it. Plus, elevation-wise, 9W is at the highest part of in the area, and if you choose the local roads you would have to go down quite a bit in elevation only to ride back up towards 9W to Piermont.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Christine said:


> What are the alternatives to riding 9W going north to Piermont? I do an annual ride up that way but would like to do it more often. Not familiar with the area.


Left off GWB down the hill on the left you'll find what everyone refers to as River Road but is labeled on maps as Henry Hudson Drive. 
Lots of ups and downs and one last long climb to 9W in Alpine at Exit 2 of the Palisades Parkway. Less climbing if you go North to South.

Very scenic. Light motor vehicle traffic. Some of the road is not in the best of shape. Some has recently been paved.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Mergetrio said:


> I doubt the town is doing this to get revenue. I think it's more to make sure the cyclists follow the traffic law as cycling has become more popular, and more cyclists are using the Englewood Cliffs' roads.


This! Why is it that whenever cyclists are the targets of ticketing that we say town is looking for revenue. What about the theory that they're doing for the safety of cyclists and the people who drive those roads?

But I sorta understand the reasons for these kinds of cynical remarks.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

rkdvsm said:


> This! Why is it that whenever cyclists are the targets of ticketing that we say town is looking for revenue. What about the theory that they're doing for the safety of cyclists and the people who drive those roads?
> 
> But I sorta understand the reasons for these kinds of cynical remarks.


Because revenue is why tickets are issued whether for bikes, cars, parking etc. 

Random tax.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

rkdvsm said:


> This! Why is it that whenever cyclists are the targets of ticketing that we say town is looking for revenue. What about the theory that they're doing for the safety of cyclists and the people who drive those roads?
> 
> But I sorta understand the reasons for these kinds of cynical remarks.


the only way people learn is to hit them where it hurts... their wallet


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

_What about the theory that they're doing for the safety of cyclists and the people who drive those roads?_

If that were the case, they'd be ticketing drivers, who do the most harm, and pedestrians who wander aimlessly in front of the bicyclists AND cars.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

sdkwan said:


> Well, yesterday I was riding up 9W and was dumb founded that I was getting pulled over by a cop in Englewood Cliffs. The cop lights were on and all. He pulled me over because I was not riding single file. I understand the concept of riding single file but it was a wide 2 lanes road in each direction. I was shocked that he pulled me over and was going to give me a ticket but let me off on a warning. He said signs are posted everywhere. Afterwards, we were looking for those signs and only found one on the way back to Fort Lee. This is probably gonna be my last time riding 9W.


It takes two to tango. It's like a conspiracy - If you weren't riding single file, there had to be another cyclist involved. Were you  singled out? Were you on the inside or outside? You could claim that you wer simply passing a slower moving rider and the cop just happened to see you in the act of passing. 

Or you can claim that you really weren't riding side-by-side, but were offset by a couple feet as it is inherently dangerous to ride directly behind another cyclist since your view of the road ahead would be obstructed. But from the cop's parallax view it may have appeared that you were riding side-by-side.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Today there was a big electronic sign to ride single file. I think they (city) made it pretty clear that cyclists are not allowed to ride two abreast on 9W for the time being.


----------

